# Rip 'lil fishes.



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

So as some of you may know, I haven't been on in a looong while. 
But during that time I have lost quite a few fish: Ren, Mai, Miyagi, Princess, Queenie, Misha, and Red. So basically my whole sorority. :/ 
Needless to say, I won't be getting any more fish for a while. I'll just care for the ones I have.  

Have a good one fishies!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

YLG That's SO sad. I hate to hear that. 

How've you been? We've missed you.

Do you have any bettas left?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha hey Rayne! 
Thanks, it's sad, but it comes with the hobby I suppose. :/ One of the girls from the sorority has become lethargic and I plan on tearing down the tank. >:/ I think it's causing all the problems. D:< 
I've been good otherwise! School's taking up a LOT of my time. D8 
Almost done though! One more month and I'll have my BA! >
I have 12 bettas total right now: 6 (possibly 7) boys and 5 (possibly 6) girls. One of the fry is an unknown, lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you lost so many fish, Nat.  *hugs*


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww thanks Saku-chan~ *hughug*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your losses, Nat.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It's tough to lose one fish to us fish lovers but it's really awful to lose so many at once. Sorry for your fishy losses


----------

